# Steam engine from scrap metal



## 100model (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi everyone
                  I just had a look at stevehuckss396 air compressor motor post, it will be great to see it finished.
 I have made a steam engine using lawnmower and motorcycle parts to make it a quickie project. Have a look at the video.   
[ame]http://youtu.be/7LlM182hD9w[/ame]


----------



## aarggh (Mar 15, 2013)

That's brilliant! Love it!

cheers, Ian


----------



## Philjoe5 (Mar 15, 2013)

Very cool Thm:  I like the reversing feature

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Mbusha (Mar 15, 2013)

That is "Beautiful". Plays a nice tune as well. Thm:


----------



## ShedBoy (Mar 15, 2013)

That is great. I have one of the washing machine stators to go on the roof for a wind generator one day. I love recycling.

Brock


----------



## CallMeAL (Mar 16, 2013)

What a fun contraption! Great ingenuity!(or should I say engenuity)

Al


----------



## Walsheng (Mar 16, 2013)

Awesome job.

John


----------

